# Baby Sakura



## Chubbs (31 Dec 2017)

Hello UKAPs,

I have just found baby Fire Sakura Shrimp in my tank. I can only find two at the moment, but as they’re so tiny and my tank so heavily planted there could be more. Is there anything I can do to help them survive?

I already add soyabean powder and catappa leaves but just a bit concerned as I can only see one or two adults in the tank, I originally had 20. So bit worried I’m doing something wrong.


----------



## castle (31 Dec 2017)

remove every fish, that would be their best shot. Also, put a sponge over the filter intake if you have one/switch to sponge filter for a month or so whilst they grow out.


----------



## Chubbs (31 Dec 2017)

Already covered the inlet, unfortunately being a community tank the other two suggestions aren’t possible. I have provided lots of hiding spaces though and plant coverage.

I’ve also been reading that they like hiding in plant roots, so I’ve purchased some floating plants which arrive this week.

Should I turn my circulation pump off, as I can’t cover this in foam? But if I do, how long do I keep it off for?

Or am I better off just leaving things as they are and hope that the ones that survive are as tough as rocks


----------



## MirandaB (31 Dec 2017)

I would leave them be,they are very good at hiding up and I find the external filter is an excellent nursery for them.
Every time I clean the external there are plenty in there happy as Larry and I just pop them back into the tank.


----------



## Chubbs (1 Jan 2018)

is there anything I should try to feed them? I already make sure that there are catappa leafs in the tank. Should I place these where I’ve seen some of the shrimplets or place them anywhere and the babies will sort them selves out?


----------



## kadoxu (2 Jan 2018)

If you have fry and have a sponge in the filter intake, I'd say, just keep doing what you were doing... you can add boiled catapa/almond leave for them to graze on and give a shrimp pad once in a while. Having plants (specially moss) in the tank helps a lot as well.


----------



## Jessica sergeant (28 May 2018)

Plenty of plants for hiding and small caves or shrimp cubes etc that fish cant fit in. I have a community tank and have 2 caves with plants in the front of them at either side of the tank so they can hide. I also have a ship with holes in the middle which all my shrimp love climbing on and hiding inside. X


----------

